# Run in with the railroad bulls.



## Dave in Waukegan (Jun 18, 2020)

I've been digging bottles along the right of way of the Union Pacific railroad.
Yesterday I was down in the hole, peacefully pursuing my trade when an inspector drove up in his railroad pickup truck.
After a brief exchange, he pointed out that some previous diggers had piled soil against the tracks. I did what any self respecting digger would do. I pleaded for mercy.
I promised to clean it all up, away from the tracks, raked and cleaning up the glass. 
The upshot is that he didn't throw me out or call the police. For which I am grateful. I went back that evening and cleaned the entire area. He didn't say Yes, but he didn't say No.
Very important. 
All of you diggers out there, leave it better than it was originally. We can screw it up for other folks.
I've been finding blob beers and Hutchies, don't want to be chased away from that.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 18, 2020)

Lots of lazy diggers out there that ruin it for others.  The cleanup isn't fun but needs to be done!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 18, 2020)

Dave in Waukegan said:


> I've been digging bottles along the right of way of the Union Pacific railroad.
> Yesterday I was down in the hole, peacefully pursuing my trade when an inspector drove up in his railroad pickup truck.
> After a brief exchange, he pointed out that some previous diggers had piled soil against the tracks. I did what any self respecting digger would do. I pleaded for mercy.
> I promised to clean it all up, away from the tracks, raked and cleaning up the glass.
> ...


You made it right. Good man Dave. Everyone should respect others property. Even public right of ways!  Also always fill in your holes so no one has an accident.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 18, 2020)

Where I grew up the tracks were a dumping ground for everything. Vehicles, garden stuff, household waste, etc. Terrible thing to try and maintain


----------



## bottlecrazy (Jun 19, 2020)

Heck yeah, for blobs and hutches, you need to be a model citizen!


----------



## sandchip (Jun 19, 2020)

You were also very lucky.  Some of the RR folks will throw the book at you, but you did the right thing and it turned out well.  Nice Hutch!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jun 19, 2020)

sandchip said:


> You were also very lucky.  Some of the RR folks will throw the book at you, but you did the right thing and it turned out well.  Nice Hutch!



Absolutely! Especially Amtrack lines, as they are aggressively posted (in my area anyway).

Fill in holes - leave area better than found is also what we Metal Detector folks live by too.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 19, 2020)

Yeah, there are also railroad detectives and they do not play.


----------



## Dave in Waukegan (Jun 19, 2020)

All true. So many places are off limits because of laziness. I metal detect on occasion.
Cleanup is more important than one might think. I've had neighbors invite me to their house since they saw me come back to level up a privy.
Also, back to the railroad, I expected flashing lights.
I am very nice to anybody with the power to put me in jail. It's been three days and I'm 3/4 finished. It's obviously cleaned up.
He was especially concerned with dirt up to the tracks. The railroad sets the grade to drain the ties, don't fill to the point where the H2O runs to the tracks. 
I was surprised when he didn't chase me out. Those pickups are quiet.  I think I'll get some of those little poppers and some double sided tape.


----------



## Dave in Waukegan (Jun 19, 2020)

Also in my thoughts is that the ticks and poison ivy have driven me from the ravines. What other place levels the trail and sprays herbicide for you.
Trust is so hard to gain and so easy to lose.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 20, 2020)

Experienced diggers know it always best to dig in the Spring & Fall & Not the Summer, That way, no heat stroke, no mosquitoes, no bugs, no ticks, no snakes, no foliage, ect., ect. The only good thing about Summer is sometimes the foliage is good to hide from nosy Neighbors, Passer bys or Prying Eyes. LEON.


----------



## willong (Jun 24, 2020)

Dave in Waukegan said:


> All of you diggers out there, leave it better than it was originally. We can screw it up for other folks.
> I've been finding blob beers and Hutchies, don't want to be chased away from that.



For your own future digging prospects along the railroad, it might be a good idea to pack a digital camera along and take before-and-after photos to prove your cleanup ethics in case you again encounter RR personnel. 

I mostly enjoy watching YouTube videos by that Digger Tom guy in the UK.  However, I've been put-off a bit after seeing how horrendously the diggers tore up one site in particular. It was an extensive dump accessed by random pits driven through an otherwise nice broad and grassy flat. If Tom back-filled his own excavations after the two digs he shot there, he certainly didn't feature the process in his videos.


----------



## Mudbug (Jun 24, 2020)

It’s always been a problem down here of diggers leaving holes open, yards messed up enough to where the owner would never let any diggers back in. 
in the 70’s to the mid 80’s was some of the best digging down here, contractors would even let us in to dig UNTIL the unscrupulous diggers would mess it up by leaving holes partially or fully open. Liabilities n all ya know. 
You did the exact right thing by cleaning up the mesS and making the Pinkerton happy. 
By the way, nice hutch find.


----------



## relic rescuer (Jun 25, 2020)

Dave in Waukegan said:


> I've been digging bottles along the right of way of the Union Pacific railroad.
> Yesterday I was down in the hole, peacefully pursuing my trade when an inspector drove up in his railroad pickup truck.
> After a brief exchange, he pointed out that some previous diggers had piled soil against the tracks. I did what any self respecting digger would do. I pleaded for mercy.
> I promised to clean it all up, away from the tracks, raked and cleaning up the glass.
> ...


You're pretty lucky, because being anywhere near the tracks is trespassing. Even walking down the tracks or the side of the track is trespassing, but people do it all the time. If he wanted to he could have had you arrested. Keep up the good work tho and BOL HH.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 25, 2020)

Mudbug said:


> It’s always been a problem down here of diggers leaving holes open, yards messed up enough to where the owner would never let any diggers back in.
> in the 70’s to the mid 80’s was some of the best digging down here, contractors would even let us in to dig UNTIL the unscrupulous diggers would mess it up by leaving holes partially or fully open. Liabilities n all ya know.
> You did the exact right thing by cleaning up the mesS and making the Pinkerton happy.
> By the way, nice hutch find.




I know a group of Diggers that leave big open Holes every where they dig. Not Cool but they seam to think it's fine.


----------



## planeguy2 (Jun 25, 2020)

When I hunt around the tracks the people are nice. That also may be because there is not dirt and trash on the tracks!


----------

